# Ear problems



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I will be going and taking him to the vet but cant get there until this weekend so thought I would post up here see if anyone has dealt with this or similar problem before. Zeke I was almost certain had a hearing issue and was going to get his ears tested but then at times seems like he can hear fine. However I have been cleaning his ears lately { they were filthy} and at 1st just though geeze this poor dog has never had his ears cleaned. But the thing is I can clean them daily and pull out just as much gunk and gross stuff as I did the day before. Its like a thick mud , dark brown to reddish { thinking blood}. I dont jab the qtip down i only clean what I can see with my eyes around the inside without going into the cannal { have pictures but they pretty nasty}. He has been sensitive to them and whines a bit but is a trooper and lets me get them cleaned. He doesnt seem to be bothered by them any other time { I can tell when my others have infections } but Him I cant tell. 
Has anyone had an infection so bad it bleeds? or do you think there is a cut? kinda makes sense now with the noises he makes its unlike any I have heard other dogs make , wondering now if he is hearing impared to some extent.

When the others get infections I follow the recipe PK has posted in another thread with the peroxide and vinegar but thinking I shouldnt do that with him until we see the vet.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ear infection if its that color. Can also be a sign of allergies as well. Does it have an odor? I can smell an ear infection as soon as a dog walks through the grooming door. Not a pleasant odor.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ugh , hold on I dont usually smell things unless I have too. Its kinda fruity smelling sweet. When the vet last seen him Ihad him check him over and he commented his ears needed cleaning so we cleaned them and then never though much about them again until I was playing with them last week and noticed how nasty they were again. Then the last few days I have been making it a point to check and each day its just as much as the day before. Been checking the other dogs and they all clean and pink never even remotely as dirty as his are. They are bugging him now that I cleaned them today about to call the vet and see if I can give him something for pain. Hopefully I can get him there maybe even tomorrow night. Feel bad now . He was on alot of antibiotics for his leg infection I would have thought if he had another infection it would have taken care of that too. Im not too sure it would be allergies he isnt showing any other symptom his fur and coat are fine no bumps , rashes, or thinning.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Angel, when I was dealing with Bella and all her allergies and yeast/bacterial infections I bought the zymox ear solution off amazon and it worked awesome! Saved a vet trip  she hasn't had one since but I also put her on a home cooked diet which has helped her tremendously and she looks beautiful. However, if he is hard of hearing then a vet trip is definitely in order! If his ears are itchy I would get the solution with hydracortisone in it
Zymox Otic Pet Ear Treatment without Hydrocortisone, 1-1/4-Ounce:Amazonet Supplies


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the link ill check it out. Deffinately doing the vet trip though just to find out what it is,make sure its an infection and nothing like a ruptured ear drumb or anything. If its an infection Ill maybe pick that stuff up and see if it works for him although im sure the vet wills end home antibiotics again. Feel bad for the boy he doesnt seem to get a break.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Pet King Brand Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution for Pet Ears, 1.25 Ounces:Amazonet Supplies


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

neither links work for me


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

this the stuff? found it on ebay
Zymox Ear Cleanser (4 oz) | eBay


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

poor Zeke! Hope he gets better soon and the vet can help get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

UGH! Sorry! I was on my stupid phone and now I'm home on the laptop. Here's the link
Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution with Hydrocortisone - 1800PetMeds


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well our vet is out of town so we couldnt make it this weekend. I have started him on that solution PK posted it worked great for luna so hope to see it help him. this is day 3 on it and yesterday it wasnt as nasty and thought was getting better but today was pretty thick again. He does not like drops in his ear so have been soaking the q tips in the solution and cleaning with that, it does drip down anyways so not alot different. Our vet gets in to town tomorrow so if I dont think its helping will be able to take him in then. poor guy is not liking me touching his ears now I hope this isnt a problem he develops because of this .


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

That sucks! Hope he feels better soon. Could it be ear mites?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I looked it up on google i was worried about the same but it doesnt look the same. this isnt dried black like they said you find with mites it soft and liquid looks to be blood and gunk like mud almost. { reason i thought was just dirt at 1st}. I was thinking of ordering that stuff bella put up and I might just to have it on hand but with shipping it wont be here on time for him i dont think. Vet says he gets back tomorrow so hopefully can get him in if its not alot better by tomorrow evening.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, keep us posted!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww man, hope he sees you soon, hate when the pups are in pain.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

me 2 its weird though he seems fine during the day { he is on asprin now for pain but before even you couldnt tell his ears were a problem} he doesnt tilt his head or shake or paw at them like luna does when she gets infections. I can tell the minute she is getting one with him there was no sign other then the gunk in his ears, And now when I clean them he is uncomfy for a bit after and has a fit for like 10 minutes then back to nothing.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Cotija had that angel, had a yeast/ear/skin infection. Fish flex, and daily cleaning with 30/30/30 vinegar,alcohol, and peroxide(for the ear), it did the job.

If he cant hear though, might want to the vet to look at it. Thats what i would do. 

i hope he gets better i know how much youve been taking care of him. goodluck!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks smiggs , ya im doing the peroxide vinegar mix from the other thread stuff worked wonders for my other dogs hope it works for him, but ya i think the vet will need to be seen. he is hearing when i talk to him he turns his head to me and looks at me so i dont kow if just stubborn and ignoring me or what?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

My pit has the same problem. We took her to the vet and they said she had a ear infection, they will give you either this tube of stuff are ear drops and you put in twice a day one in the morning and then again in the eveing. She shakes her head alot when it hurts and it usually has a bad smell to it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ear infections can be a sign of allergies as well.....just an FYI  Although some breeds can be more prone to them such as floppy ear dogs like cocker spaniels, hounds, labs, etc. But it's always good to take a look at what your feeding them to prevent them. Bella had the heavy gunk in her ears when we were battling skin allergies and once I got the zymox drops and used them as directed and changed her diet to home cooking she is ear problem free and no more skin issues.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Crazy as it sounds but mine is allergic to fresh cut grass shes always gets rashes on her tummy


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Crazy as it sounds but mine is allergic to fresh cut grass shes always gets rashes on her tummy


Actually, that can be common and those would be environmental allergies which they can suffer both food and environmental. I think you said you feed your dog purina dog chow or something in another thread. I hope you are considering switching her food to something better (Higher quality food) like taste of the wild  It will be better for her health and you may see her ear infections disappear because you are no longer feeding junky food filled with corn and by-products :roll:


----------



## elenlili (Jan 25, 2012)

To prevent your dogs from ear pain and wounds, you must have to cut your dog ears. so it be best for them and not pain in the future.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

elenlili said:


> To prevent your dogs from ear pain and wounds, you must have to cut your dog ears. so it be best for them and not pain in the future.


not true, there are many dogs cropped that have issues as uncropped dogs. Its depends on the dog, not if he has ears or not...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

elenlili said:


> To prevent your dogs from ear pain and wounds, you must have to cut your dog ears. so it be best for them and not pain in the future.


It's called "cropped" ears and the dog we are speaking of has them so it doesn't hold much truth.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Its not about cropped or uncropped...its about genetics


----------

